# Sermons on the Radio



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 9, 2011)

If you could put your sermons on the radio, would you?


Why or why not?


----------



## Edward (Aug 9, 2011)

Since it doesn't look like this thread is getting a lot of activity ....

The biggest plus that you'll occasionally reach folks that you'd never otherwise reach. Dr. Kennedy's comments on how a radio ministry impacted him comes to mind.

The biggest negative is that the cost - benefit ratio may be low, raising issues of stewardship. Making the sermons available online has a potentially greater reach at what may be a significantly lower cost (although probably not as cheap as the 4 am slot on a low power AM station.)


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Aug 10, 2011)

Edward said:


> Since it doesn't look like this thread is getting a lot of activity ....



Stated well.


----------



## nicnap (Aug 10, 2011)

Sometimes you don't really have the choice. When I was in Canada, the church had had a radio broadcast for 17+ years; when I came, there was no question to it -- they were put on the radio. Edward is right; the cost is ridiculous.


----------

